# Holiday Marathon (Today's game discussion)



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*







*
*New Orleans Hornets [16-8] @ Orlando Magic [22-6]*
 Noon ET | *TV*: ESPN 










*







*
*San Antonio Spurs [18-10] @ Phoenix Suns [16-11]*
 2:30 pm ET | *TV*: ABC 










*







*
*Boston Celtics [27-2] @ Los Angeles Lakers [23-5]*
 5:00 pm ET | *TV*: ABC 










*







*
*Washington Wizards [4-22] @ Cleveland Cavaliers [24-4]*
 8:00 pm ET | *TV*: TNT 










*







*
*Dallas Mavericks [16-11] @ Portland Trailblazers [18-11]*
 10:30 pm ET | *TV*: TNT ​

Should all be good games except for one blowout (and no ehmunro, I'm not talking about the Celtics game  ). 

My predcitions:

Hornets @ *Magic*
Spurs @ *Suns*
Celtics @ *Lakers*
Wizards @ *Cavs*
Mavs @ *Blazers*


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

*Hornets* @ Magic
*Spurs* @ Suns
Lakers @ *Celtics*
Wizards @* Cavs*
Mavs @ *Blazers*


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I am looking forward to four of those games. However, Boston is at the Lakers.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

HKF said:


> I am looking forward to four of those games. However, Boston is at the Lakers.


Thanks, first post is updated.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Hornets
San Antonio
Celtics
Cavs
Blazers


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

How many of these are on TV?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

thaKEAF said:


> How many of these are on TV?


I believe they're all being nationally televised. 

I'll mainly just be watching the ABC ones, but I'll tune into the Mavs/Blazers and Hornets/Rockets games every once in a while.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

thaKEAF said:


> How many of these are on TV?


Umm... it's all in the first post.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

croco said:


> Umm... it's all in the first post.


:sarcasm:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I wish there was a good shootout on that list. Something like Cleveland and Orlando that one year, Lebron and Mac went off.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Peja's still out...lack of outside shooting is killing the hornets.Everyone is just camping out in the paint even worse than they usually do


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Yeah I was just going to note how bad the Hornets offense looks without Peja.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

what kills them is that Peja's minutes are going to Devin Brown who can't shoot a lick lately.If Scott wasn't too damned stubborn he'd let Peterson out of the doghouse.I don't know what Morris did,but his minutes are completely gone


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Dwight Howard has improved his footwork, but he doesn't really finish those postups unless he can outmuscle you. He doesn't have a lot of touch.


----------



## Tri$tateTx (Oct 4, 2008)

Merry Xmas, Howard throwing a Block party!


----------



## Tri$tateTx (Oct 4, 2008)

sweet rebound/putback by Lewis


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

This one looks like it's going to be a dog. Paul had to hustle in transition just to get a shot up.


----------



## Tri$tateTx (Oct 4, 2008)

And1 for Lewis


----------



## Tri$tateTx (Oct 4, 2008)

Paul carried the ball twice in one move


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Paul knew right when to give up trying to force an offense and just got aggressive, mark of a real leader. When Dwight goes out they can get back in it with _somebody_ shooting the 3 well.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Lol at the imitation.


----------



## Tri$tateTx (Oct 4, 2008)

Hornets not showing that "christmas cheer"


----------



## Tri$tateTx (Oct 4, 2008)

Superman is going crazy!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

So the refs are just not going to let Tyson Chandler play in this game huh? I mean two of his fouls were complete crap.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

When Orlando is shooting the three that well and the Hornets aren't putting in much of an effort guarding them on the perimeter you are not going to win. On the other hand, the Hornets can't hit anything today.


----------



## Tri$tateTx (Oct 4, 2008)

peitrus with a block!


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Man Paul is trying to do _something_ out there but his teammates just aren't helping him.


----------



## Tri$tateTx (Oct 4, 2008)

I hope the Hornets look this bad on Friday


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Magic are legit! Great 1st half of domination by the Orlando Magic.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Wow ... not an entertaining start to the day


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Just goes to show you how precise basketball is...when you factor in every possession independently, the Hornets are losing for a very particular reason, but if you can't correct it this is what happens. 

The Magic aren't 30 points better than the Hornets, Peja's absence means a lot, and he wouldn't even be expected to score 30 today. Mere presence means a lot, that's why I hate when people act like the absence of ancillary players doesn't matter too much.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

No doubt losing peja hurts the hornets,but the real problem is that they lack depth and they lack offensive talent.They have shooters who can't shoot right now and those guys aren't good for anything else.Butler wasn't even allowed out of the doghouse last year and now he's the starting SG.Last year they had one of the worst benches in the league,particularly offensively.Pargo was terrible at everything except scoring,but he could at least score on nights when he was on.Now he's gone and the only thing they did to fix that was get Posey.Posey just hasn't scored enough.David West was tremendous last year...This years he's been very inconsistent.Look at the horrible shots he's taken today.

When you get right down to it the hornets roster just isn't that great and if they can't hit shots everyone just drops back into the paint and ignores those guys.They made an incredible mistake when they sold their pick.They needed someone who could help them and that guy playing for orlando would have been okay


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Wow the Magic look absolutly terrific out there, Dwight has completly man handled Tyson and CP and West are doing nothing.

The Magic are going to be really dangerous come playoff time.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Hedo was hustlin' that first half.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Most slept on team in the league!


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Orlando is really good, it can't be denied anymore. They won 52 games last year, and Nelson is twice the player he was the previous season. Plus, Dwight is playing like the best defensive player in the league.

They're not on the Celtics level, but they are damn good.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Magic putting the rest of the world on notice. At this point they have as good of a chance to come out of the East as the Cavs do. 

1. Celtics
2.Cavs/Magic


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

Devin Brown should not be starting for any team that wants to make it to the playoffs, even if Peja is hurt.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

23AJ said:


> Magic putting the rest of the world on notice. At this point they have as good of a chance to come out of the East as the Cavs do.
> 
> 1. Celtics
> 2.Cavs/Magic



Out of curiosity, would you say the Magic are better than the Lakers at this point?


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Looks like CP3's steal record may be in jepordy today....


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

The Magic are exploiting the Hornets' weaknesses very well today, but I'm still weary of them as a championship contender. 

They're primarily shooters, so when you leave them to their comfort zone, they do well, any professional team would. 

The Magic are good shooters, the Hornets are playing poor D on the perimeter. You multiply these independent possessions and it looks way worse than it is, that's why you see blowouts in the playoffs with evenly talented teams.

The Cavs and Celtics aren't going to leave the Magic this wide open, they're going to stifle the perimeter with traps, and what will the Magic do? I don't think Hedo or Rashard can beat the defense. I do like Nelson, but I think he'll only take you so far. If I were Orlando I'd trade Rashard or Hedo for a 2 on the same level who can penetrate, I'm telling you they'd be an even better team. Give them a Ben Gordon or even Jamal Crawford.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Dwight is not shooting well at all lately. 8-24 combined in his last two games, and it's not like he's faced a bunch of defensive juggernaughts.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Dre™;5800320 said:


> The Magic are exploiting the Hornets' weaknesses very well today, but I'm still weary of them as a championship contender.
> 
> They're primarily shooters, so when you leave them to their comfort zone, they do well, any professional team would.
> 
> ...


Ball movement. If you choose to trap Hedo or Rashard or Jameer, your just leaving another perimeter player even wider open..... or your leaving Dwight wide open.... So to answer your question, we would pass the ball to the open man or if you want to go man-up on Dwight, we'll just let him beat you down low and you better hope he's having an off day if you want to go man on Dwight. I agree we could use a better 2 guard but hopefully Lee or Pietrus can develop into that player.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

That's a good point, the Lakers did have decent ball movement they just couldn't hit anything. I've just never seen a jumpshooting team win a title, it eventually always catches up with them.

I do think Garnett and Perkins can handle Dwight for the most part. I mean, he'll get his 23 but he won't go off manup on either.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

:uhoh: @ that vote for the dunk contest commercial.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Devin Brown is raping this Orlando D!!!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

hendrix2430 said:


> Out of curiosity, would you say the Magic are better than the Lakers at this point?


same level.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Magic putting on a very good performance today. They're definitely built well and it just goes to show how much easier things fall in place when you have a great big man. All of the sudden average players become very relevant. They've got a well-balanced team and I expect them to give a good series to anyone but the Celtics.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Scoring drought by both teams. If Hornets made some baskets it would be a ball game.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I feel bad for Paul out there... It's like he's playing with a bunch of high school players out there. None of them can create their own shot, and they just sit around and watch Paul dribble all day.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

gi0rdun said:


> Scoring drought by both teams. If Hornets made some baskets it would be a ball game.


If the Magic made some baskets it would even be worse blow out than it already is. It's a two way street you see.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

JJ REDICK stops the 7:28 drought.


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

And there goes Paul's Steal record.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

20 point blow out win for the Magic against the Hornets. Magic elite!!


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

Wow Julian Wright is just chucking away.
Well that was a dissapointing game to watch, outside of the Orlando's unreal shooting streak in the second quarter. Hopefully the Spurs vs Suns game lives up to past years.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

23AJ said:


> If the Magic made some baskets it would even be worse blow out than it already is. It's a two way street you see.


Your mom is a two way street.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

gi0rdun said:


> Your mom is a two way street.


Don't talk about your grandma like that.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*yawn*


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I'm interested in watching the Suns, this should be a pretty good representation of what kind of team they are, we're far enough into the year.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Shaq has found himself once more on the Heat. Guess his demise was greatly exaggerated.

Grant Hill needs to stop shooting 3's. 15 or so years in the league and he still cant make that shot.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Robin Lopez is so incredibly terrible. How he and his brother were only separated by a few picks is mind boggling to me, the gap between those two is just huge.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

EAT DA HEAD!!!

That commercial is stupid.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Let's go Diesel.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

OMG I love Shaq. Hahaha. That was amazing.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

This still feels like a vintage Suns/Spurs game. Phoenix is off to a fast start and up the entire game, seems to be outplaying San Antonio, yet they can't pull away.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

^ Pretty much lol


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Hack-a-Shaq this!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Hold that pose Shaq! :lol:

That Lebron commercial was the ****. "Time after time..."


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Nash is crucial to Phoenix.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

This is a good game. Duncan always motivates Shaquille to bring his game. You can tell there is a lot of respect there.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

"Ladies.. I know you think I'm sexy".. Haha Awesome.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

"The Big Free Throw"


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Every time the suns make a three, god kills a kitten.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Almost time for the main event....or the middle event...whichever.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Shaq missed some clutch FTs, but makes a key defensive play to keep things alive.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Christmas day classic!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

What the hell is Parker thinking?

"Duncan is very upset with the call."
When is he not?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

What the heck is Amare doing out there ?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

No over time pleasee...


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Pretty sloppy final minute.

And yeah, Amare looked uncharacteristically unsure about how we wanted to go at Duncan. I liked his little double pirouette earlier though.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Parker and Amare have missed 6 shots back and forth. No idea what Tony was screaming about on that floater, no one was near him.

I'd like to see a pick and roll with Nash and Amare here and try to get an open shot for J-Rich or Hill off San ANtonio over playing it.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

oh dear.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

The Spurs ain't about to give up a game winner, their D is too good.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Oh man what a back pick!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Amare to Hill again!!!!!


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

LOL. How did I know the Suns would prove me wrong.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Nice

Spurs with a mental lapse. Nice play by Porter to draw up.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Wow! Please dont tie it Spurs.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Did this really just happen ?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Hahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahah!


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Yeah Roger!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Merry Christmas Phoenix!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Roger mason!! wow!


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Mason is the ****in man


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Lol, unbelievable.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Hahahaha.. Nice job J-Rich.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Jason Richardson had no business leaving a 3 point shot wide open, especially considering a two only ties the game.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Every time man. It's just absolutely guaranteed that the Spurs will make 100% of their shots against the Suns with the game on the line. How many times has it happened in the last four years? Ten? Fifteen?


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

nice job by jrich making sure tony parker couldn't pass the ball to the camerman.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Hahah "I love you mom"


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

So awesome. HAHAHAHAHAH.

The look of the Suns fans on the replay is classic.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Arclite said:


> Every time man. It's just absolutely guaranteed that the Spurs will make 100% of their shots against the Suns with the game on the line. How many times has it happened in the last four years? Ten? Fifteen?


Bad defense by the Suns has a lot to do with it.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

essbee said:


> nice job by jrich making sure tony parker couldn't pass the ball to the camerman.


He heard those guys shoot all day :yes:


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

23AJ said:


> Bad defense by the Suns has a lot to do with it.


That goes without saying, you're still talking about how many threes over the last few years without a miss? I mean Duncan, Finley, Parker, Ginobili, Mason.. it doesn't matter who shoots it, it's going in. 

Their defense the last five possessions was actually really good, and over the course of the game it was at least decent although a lot of it was the Spurs just bricking open shots, but I don't see how you can have that type of breakdown in that situation. You have to defend the 3 point line. Bad coaching and dumb players I guess.


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

lol at shaq ... merry christmas indeed!


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Great Christmas day game. Hopefully the Lakers and Celtics lives up to the hype. I'm glad the Spurs pulled it out because they were getting hosed on calls at the end.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Arclite said:


> That goes without saying, you're still talking about how many threes over the last few years without a miss? I mean Duncan, Finley, Parker, Ginobili, Mason.. it doesn't matter who shoots it, it's going in.
> 
> Their defense the last five possessions was actually really good, and over the course of the game it was at least decent although a lot of it was the Spurs just bricking open shots, but I don't see how you can have that type of breakdown in that situation. You have to defend the 3 point line. Bad coaching and dumb players I guess.


Very true, even with bad defense by the Suns, the Spurs have to make the bucket's. And they seem to always do it. Very professional team.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

"time after time". HAHAHAH


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

What the heck was that intro.. Btw great commercial Lebron lol


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Boston vs. LA time.

Let's party people.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

Dre™ said:


> He heard those guys shoot all day :yes:


lmao

my favorite part was jrich for some reason jumping straight up in the air.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Way to make KG look like a stuffed corpse on the lineup intro. Creepy.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Let's see how Perkins can do against Bynum and not an androgynous Spaniard.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Looks like a pretty good game so far not the crappy Lakers that we've been seeing.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

You mean 2 minutes and 6 seconds in?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

gi0rdun said:


> Looks like a pretty good game so far not the crappy Lakers that we've been seeing.


Well, the question is will they play defense for more than just the first half of the game...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Great pass from Gasol to Kobe.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

God Walton is such an embarrassment.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Rondo blowing by Kobe for two lay ups already.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Rondo is schooling Kobe


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

By the way is it me, or does Perkins seem bigger this season ? Bynum doesn't seem much bigger than Perkins, and usually Bynum just dwarfs guys.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

LamarButler said:


> Rondo is schooling Kobe


Yep, Kobe is not fast enough at this stage in his career to guard Rondo. Especially now that Rondo is a legit threat. Last year they could get away with it, but not this season. However I don't think Phil wants Kobe chasing Ray all game either. It's a pick your poison situation.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

You guys didn't know? Kobe's playing free safety.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Luke Walton's wide open air ball miss was pretty funny.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Sick turn around jumper for Kobe.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Maybe we should let Walton guard Perkins. HAHAHA


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Love Kobes offensive game so far.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Let Kobe shoot it all day at this point.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Paul Pierce is the truth. And Boston still has the better front line.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

All day. You can't stop Luke Walton.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Ray Allen is sick this year!!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kobe looks unstoppable on offense early on in this game.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

I'm all for teamwork, ball movement, and a balanced offense, but this team just doesn't know how to attack mismatches. When Luke Walton is guarding your best offensive player, and you let Rondo and Perkins get a huge amount of touches, something's wrong.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Looks like the Celtics are waiting for late in the game to waste their fouls, because Perkins or Garnett could've stepped up on that last Kobe drive.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Yeah I don't like them going through Perkins at all because it almost always kills their amazing ball movement, but there's nothing wrong with Rondo being aggressive. Especially if Kobe is gonna take a play off or two on him.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Boston up one at the end of the 1st quarter. And is it me, or does it seem like Boston isn't even playing that well. Got to give some credit to the Lakers, they are playing their hearts out on the court today. Should be a good close game all the way to the end, if LA can keep up this level of play the entire game.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Lakers only turned the ball over 2 times in the first quarter. Thats got to be a season low. Normally were at 6-7 by now.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Kobe trying to do it himself at this point, we'll see which team that helps later on in the game


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Arclite said:


> Yeah I don't like them going through Perkins at all because it almost always kills their amazing ball movement, but there's nothing wrong with Rondo being aggressive. Especially if Kobe is gonna take a play off or two on him.


I like Rondo being aggressive, but he dominates the ball too much a lot of times. He'll be dribbling around the whole entire defense, and reduce Pierce and Garnett to spot up shooters. Our best offense is Pierce in the midpost and Garnett in the low post, with Ray moving around and getting free.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Kobe having a good game so far.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

not a good start for the celtics bench


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bull**** foul call.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Refs calling way to many ticky tack fouls. That shouldn't of been a foul on Odom. Wow, bad calls on both sides of the ball.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Trevor ****ING ARIZA!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

What a play!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Why doesn't LA play like this in every game ?


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

spectacular play!


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

LOL I love when players faceup for like 5 seconds, pull off a nice move but completely blow the shot.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Fantastic play by Ariza to still have the recognition diving after the loose ball and falling out of bounds.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Bench making a mess of this right now


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

boston is really missing that length and hustle by posey and pj brown.


second unit being overwhelmed by the lakers long and tall players...


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

He stepped all over the line.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

LamarButler said:


> He stepped all over the line.


True, but that's home court cooking. One of the special recipes of the NBA.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

23AJ said:


> True, but that's home court cooking. One of the special recipes of the NBA.


Yes Sir.

Lot of that in the first two games in the finals last year.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

LamarButler said:


> He stepped all over the line.


aawwww come on...no one should complain about missedd calls now. its a great game.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

amazing hustle play from the l;akers. This game is awesome!!!


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

23AJ said:


> Why doesn't LA play like this in every game ?


They don't have to because they aren't competing with anyone in the West right now. Not they might want to anyway, but if you are heads and shoulders above in your conference it is tough to give your best effort each and every night. It will also be impossible for them to prove much until they get to the Finals again.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

It's ok the Lakers will blow their lead in the 3rd.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Darth Bryant said:


> Yes Sir.
> 
> Lot of that in the first two games in the finals last year.


Yep, happens in favor for every team at home. Thats why winning on the road is an especially great feat, and takes a great team.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

It's Kobe VS Ray Ray!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

The Machine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Good play by the Lakers, stretching the lead.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

For all the talk about the Lakers' second unit, the Celtics' doesn't play very smart either.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

can kobe keep his hot streak in the second half? can pau get his shooting touch back? 



scary thing here is paul pierce and kg hasnt shown up yet and you know one o them is bound ti start catching fire in the second half.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Huge dunk by KG!!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Rondo is becoming a pretty good player.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Wow anyone going to guard Rondo ? LOL the Lakers defense has some serious lapses.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

It figures Gasols worst game of the season is happening this game.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

KG doing everything right when he has the chance, they need to keep feeding him the ball


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Keep it close in this half, and the Celtics will take it in the 3rd, where they always kill teams


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

celtics scoring freely in the paint. ridiculous. good timeout by phil!


kobe playing the full 1st half. phil really wants this lol.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Nice Gasol! More of that you ****ing panzy! MORE!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Garnett showing his toughness against Sasha.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

If Bynum can knock Js down like that...

Wow.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Defense looks poor, offense is messy..

just keep it close til the half and come out strong


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Van Gundy loves him some Cleveland Cavs.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

about time you ***** as gasol! woohoo


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Why cant Gasol get pissed off more often?


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

bynum is too damn soft for my liking. kid needs to play like he's worth 14 million.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Only the third turn over for the game for the Lakers?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Phil needs to sit Gasol right now.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Boston turning up the defense. Perkins seems to be the better player between him and Bynum.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

bynum is disgusting defensively right now. ugh...


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Garnett hasnt missed, they need to be trying to get him the ball more often


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

LOL they keep going to Gasol one on one. But he coming up with nothing.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Tony Allen is really making it hard for Ray and Paul to be out of the game, do something productive ****


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Luke Walton>>>>>Celtics


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Hey Van Gundy.... CLEVELAND ISNT PLAYING


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

kg talking trash to kobe. nice.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

That Tony Allen call was so bad, I can't even believe it

Anyone with eyes could see why


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

Avalanche said:


> Hey Van Gundy.... CLEVELAND ISNT PLAYING


or the rockets...


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Lakers up 6 at the half, Celtics bench has been very poor and are the reason for the lead

Close enough to make a run in the third and take the lead quickly though, will be a great second half


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

LamarButler said:


> That Tony Allen call was the so bad, I can't even believe it
> 
> Anyone with eyes could see why


fairly officiated game. refs are letting both teams play it out...


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Celtics starters will be playing more in the 2nd half and they have been playing better than the Lakers starters.

I think Bryant played like 22mins of the first half. Plus I think about 20mins straight


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

aznzen said:


> fairly officiated game. refs are letting both teams play it out...


Ok sure, but I was just talking about the "charge" they called on Tony Allen. Fisher was moving the whole time, and his heels were all over the restricted circle. Plus, there was hardly any contact in the first place.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

aznzen said:


> fairly officiated game. refs are letting both teams play it out...


He only thinks it's fair if the calls are all favoring Boston man. Don't even waste your time. :bsmile:


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Only 2 bad calls i noticed, Ariza was definately on the line for the save... and TA's charge

Gasol got hacked going up earlier and no call aswell though, not enough bad calls for it to be any sort of issue


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

LamarButler said:


> Ok sure, but I was just talking about the "charge" they called on Tony Allen. Fisher was moving the whole time, and his heels were all over the restricted circle. Plus, there was hardly any contact in the first place.


I think the call was BS to. But it's not like Gasol wasn't getting raped in the paint with no calls. The door swings both ways when they let em play.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

yeah i hear you lamarbryant, but thats what happens you play away from home...home court has its perks.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I hate when Magic talks. He's my all time favorite Laker, but god I hate when he talks.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Considering the Celtics have only had 2 free throw attempts, and rested their stars a lot more in the half, they arent in too bad of a spot


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

Darth Bryant said:


> I hate when Magic talks. He's my all time favorite Laker, but god I hate when he talks.


yeah. great basketball player but quite possibly one of the worst analyst out there.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

Avalanche said:


> Considering the Celtics have only had 2 free throw attempts, and rested their stars a lot more in the half, they arent in too bad of a spot


yup. i expect a strong thirs form them like always.


winner of the 3rd q wins the game imo.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I dont watch many Laker games but is Gasol overrated of is he having a shocker????

His defence is non-existent(damn dunk fest out there for KG, hes 6 from 6 for gods sake), while when he has had one on one situations he has always come up short.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

hroz said:


> I dont watch many Laker games but is Gasol overrated of is he having a shocker????
> 
> His defence is non-existent(damn dunk fest out there for KG, hes 6 from 6 for gods sake), while when he has had one on one situations he has always come up short.


I don't think Gasol is over rated. I just think when we play a more physical team like Boston he's a weak *****. But the average NBA team isnt near as tough as Boston, so he flourishes.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

JVG kept saying 4 teams can win it: 
Celtics
Lakers
Cavaliers
Rockets

What does everyone else think?


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I have a good feeling about the Rockets going up against the Lakers next time.

(PS I know that the Lakers beat us by a 1 million points last game)


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

The Spurs can win it. I wouldn't be shocked to see them beat the Lakers.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

I don't think the officiating has been that bad. There have been some miscalls with the "charge" and Ariza's foot may have been on the line, other than that, the refs are letting them play. As they should be.



hroz said:


> JVG kept saying 4 teams can win it:
> Celtics
> Lakers
> Cavaliers
> ...


I think JVG is a homer and the Rockets are clearly a step below the other 3 teams.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

i think JVG loves his rockets too much.


lakers,celtics,cavs and the spurs for me.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Wackass doo-***. They need to have Cassidy doing a Christmas freestyle...tap into the real demographic Stern!


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Dre™ said:


> Wackass doo-***. They need to have Cassidy doing a Christmas freestyle...tap into the real demographic Stern!


:sarcasm: @ Cassidy


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

the **** was that, throw it to rondo on the 3 when you have to jack a shot? yuck

and the big finish at the other end


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Walton has his mojo working in this game.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

thaKEAF said:


> :sarcasm: @ Cassidy


That's part of the joke. 

You would only show up when someone mentions Hip Hop.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Walton having a good game.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Dre™ said:


> That's part of the joke.
> 
> You would only show up when someone mentions Hip Hop.


:whoknows:


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

ph **** i knew it...pierce heating up


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

pierce showing a lot of heart


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Celtics are turning the ball over far too much


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Shazam


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Whenever you have the Lakers playing so well and the Celtics relatively sloppy and it's still a close game, you know it's only a matter of time.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Rondo and Perkins have become so much better.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Nice pass from Kobe to Gasol for the jam.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

man perkins inside again. **** *BYNUM and his soft ****!!!


pau with another jam!:clap:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Wow how many turn overs have the Celtics had in the past few minutes. They definitely seem a little rocked right now.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Ray yellin at teammates, at officials... thats not his game, calm down and knock down some shots


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Cant actually believe its this close, Celtics are playing very poorly and the Lakers are firing


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Its only a 6 point game...

We need some stops, cause we can get buckets from Pierce and Garnett, even Perkins all day


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

I can't believe I actually believed that Bynum was going to be a solution for the Lakers defense. The only reason the Celtics are still even in this game is because of his softness inside. Can the guy get a body on Perkins? For the love of god...


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Dang Prince sighting lol

WOW its been a while.
Huge Prince fan over here


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

LOL Snoop freestyle


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

wtf

Prince is a basketball fan?


lol


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Prince played basketball in HS...and if I'm not mistaken I think that Charlie Murphy story has some basis in truth.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

aznzen said:


> man perkins inside again. **** *BYNUM and his soft ****!!!
> 
> 
> pau with another jam!:clap:


Odd that you haven't mentioned the fact that Gasol has been beaten down like a ***** by KG tonight... Bynum has had lapses, but his defense has been 10x better than Gasol tonight.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Come on guys keep the lead..


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

aznzen said:


> man perkins inside again. **** *BYNUM and his soft ****!!!


nh :|


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Got to give Rondo some credit for hustle on that play. It was all him.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

here goes the lakers ugly side...fish chucking up again and playing sloppy ball.



just in time for paul pierce to continue his hot sreak


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

yo lol


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

LOL the stars really turn out for the Lakers dont they


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Uh oh. Lead change....


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Celtics decided to open up a can of whoop ***.

And boy Ray Allen has done a job on Kobe the past 5 minutes or so.

Will Lakers respond ??


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Rondo best rebounding PG since Jason Kidd.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I fail to see the offensive foul.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

offensive foul????????


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

I didn't see anything. But its hard to tell from that angle.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

paul pierce is about the only celtics unwilling to give up right now. if the rest follows, boston will win their 2nd straight game against the lakers this year.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Dre™ said:


> Prince played basketball in HS...and if I'm not mistaken I think that Charlie Murphy story has some basis in truth.


Lol

Why don't you purify yourself in the waters, of Lake Minnetonka


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

SCRUBS is hilarious 

For those who didnt know already


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

LOL People didnt watch the Dave Chappelle show with Charlie Murphy's story about his encounter with Prince


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

2 Bench Points for the Celtics.... 2???


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

lamaammamamamaar


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Lakers holding serve. Good game!


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

Darth Bryant said:


> Odd that you haven't mentioned the fact that Gasol has been beaten down like a ***** by KG tonight... Bynum has had lapses, but his defense has been 10x better than Gasol tonight.


this is true, but i just hate it when i see perkins throw down a wide open dunk donw low. bynum should knock his *** or something, just one time...one time.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

and again the ball with rondo for the last second shot

Celtics just arent thinking enough tonight


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Odom lol.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

aznzen said:


> paul pierce is about the only celtics unwilling to give up right now. if the rest follows, boston will win their 2nd straight game against the lakers this year.


Finals to now connection, nice call.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Prince playing ball


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Ok its time for the Celtics to sack up and hold the Lakeers under 20 this quarter. That and give it to the Big 3 in good scoring positions.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

****in bench


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Come on Lakers only one more quarter to go!


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

i dont understand the principle of having one starter out there with the bench, then he doesnt touch the ball on 2 straight posessions


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Big Baby Davis


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

BYNUM WITH A BLOCK!!!

*LAKERS ARE 15-0 this year when he blocks a shot!!!*


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow, what a shot from Kobe.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

oh man. lakers playing way too complacent.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Celtics bench starting to play well.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

WHo the hell is Kid N Play?????????


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

celtics aren't playing well tonight, but they are still in this game


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

see this is what im talking about...lakers playing too loose and next thing you know celtics will bite them in the ***.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

LOL Ray Allen needs the damn ball


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Very poor play, Ray is out there with the bench.. not guarding kobe, and not touching the ball on offense

starters in, 2 down.. not a bad spot


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Starters coming back in. Lakers better get it together.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn Ray is off.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Out of all the times for Trevor to make a horrible play.. he dies it right there.. Giving Boston an easy deuce. Now it's a tie game.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Great intensity on the court. Two good games back to back!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

That scream just now from Gasol... WTF.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Damn what a Christmas.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Ariza is going to be key for the lakers come playoff time, plays like that are what the majority of their team lacks

and im not sure why Tony Allen is still taking all the shots with pierce and kg on the floor


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

trevor ariza should win a hustle player of the year award or something


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Get Ray on for Tony, so they can't double Paul


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Not gaining any confidence in LA even if they win this game. Boston's ability to keep it competitive in Staples despite one mediocre performance after another tells you all need to know. LA on the other hand still can't give Boston a competitive game in their building. As long as Boston has homecourt LA has no shot at beating them in a series. Even if Boston doesn't LA would still have to play over their heads to beat them 4 times.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

hroz said:


> Damn Ray is off.


uhh ... what!? He's 5-11 and he had one shot blocked and one that he chucked at the end of the first half

I hope youre mistakening him for tony allen


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Really hope the Lakers get up.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I thought Ray was playing well. 

I want the Lakers to win but I want it to be close,


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Kg!!!!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

KG is making Gasol look like a stupid ****ing loser.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

kobe and kg clutch!


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

dayumn gasol man up bro!


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

rondo


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I love this game!


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

That shot by Kobe was sick.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

This game just getting better and better.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn that was a head to head collission


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

KG and Kobe have been fire in this game.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

at least rondo wont be in for the rest of this game. Bring in Eddie!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

LOL it will be awesome to see Kobe & KG go at it. Hope there are a few more switches that make them mark each other.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

At least Gasol hit something.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

kobe has played a perfect game tonight!:clap:


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Our offense has some serious issues


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Gasol playing great, Lakers stretching the lead.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow. Gasol came up big. He's a total *****, but he can hit some big buckets from time to time.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

and pau showed up at the perfect time...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Ray Allen trying to get it all back on one shot. He's playing right into the Lakers defense. Some really bad judgement going on out there for the Celtics in this game.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

KG is 10-12 FGs.

He will win it for them if he is given the opportunity.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Yeah that was a bad attempt from Ray there.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

While its close the Celtics just havnt seemed like the team that was going to win this game

better get something good from this TO and not an errant 3


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

lakers needs to show up what their made of


DEFENSE


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn I told you KG could win this given the opportunity


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

please just keep going to KG, if he cant finish it then so be it but hes our best chance


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

Kg Clutch $$$$


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

*gasol Man Of The Hour!!!!*


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

gasol's ***** *** with some big shots down the stretch.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

WOW Pau turns up.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

What a luxury to have Pau Gasol.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Pau pumping the chest out there, got to love it.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Holy Pau Gasol!


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

great game...thanks stern


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Pau just one upped KG. With alot of help from Kobe.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

aznzen said:


> great game...thanks stern


Even in holiday spirit I would not thank Stern.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

OMG!!!!!!

:yay:


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Pau playing defense


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

and Ray officially lost us this game... what the hell has he been doing in the 4th???


----------



## Aussie Baller (Oct 6, 2005)

Block By Pau!!!!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Pau going insane.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

You can just see Pau's confidence growing


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Kobe


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Lakers snap the Celtics win streak. Great game by LA. They get all the props for this win. Big time win.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

what the ****... honestly, this is what happened multiple times to the Celtics last season... when they are down they just chuck terrible 3's up

Lakers just wanted this more, nothing more, nothing less... they wanted it more


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Boston get the **** off our court!


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

hAPPY 1000TH wIN pHIL!:clap:


MERRY XMAS BIOTCHES


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Great win for the Lakers.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Awesome game tonight. Glad to see that that the Lakers won't be a challenge for us in Boston


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

It's amazing how good the Lakers are sometimes. It only makes it an even bigger head scratcher when they lose to the likes of the Pacers.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

24-5. And we haven't even peaked yet Boston fans. New team this year.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

wow... pau... wow. He finally became a great player. Is he still soft?

Great game. too bad I missed half of it... aw well what you gonna do.... family comes first.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Marcus13 said:


> Awesome game tonight. Glad to see that that the Lakers won't be a challenge for us in Boston


:lol:


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Wait a minute...

Lakers at HOME

Lakers at a chance to snap Boston's streak which would've been 20

CHRISTMAS day

Phil Jackson's 1000th win

Coincidence much!?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

This game, if anything, convinced me of how superior Boston is to LA.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

For XMAS we give you a 1 game losing streak. You are welcome.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Celtics broke the Rockets streak last season.
Now the Lakers broke the Celtics streak.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> This game, if anything, convinced me of how superior Boston is to LA.


Exactly, without the bull**** officiating, Boston had that game by 10+


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

Marcus13 said:


> Awesome game tonight. Glad to see that that the Lakers won't be a challenge for us in Boston


in a way its agreeable.


team with the home court will have a huge advantage.


see games 1&2 in boston last year...


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

I still have no idea how it was that close with the lakers playing that well and the C's so far out of rythm and making uncharacteristic bad decisions.

game doesnt concern me in the slightest.... and my xmas was yesterday so thats a plus :laugh:


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Marcus13 said:


> Exactly, without the bull**** officiating, Boston had that game by 10+


I sense someone's mistletoe broke.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I love how the Lakers have played some of the worst basketball of any "elite team" in the west for the last 10 games or so.. But when it mattered turned it on and won...

Then I hear "Well Boston didn't bring there A game tonight, that's all that happened. They got lazy.." GTFO with that bull****. Lakers are lazy, but play great defense when they want to. Tonight they wanted to. Against the Hornets they wanted to. This isn't the same team from last season.

Bynum being in the game means you cant double team Kobe or Gasol all night cause they both will find Bynum if you leave him open. And if you go man/man on Kobe or Gasol.. Then you see what happens.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Good win for the Lakers. It's good that they've atleast temporarily realized that they can't beat Boston on just pure talent like they can against the rest of the league. They need to match Boston's intensity and they did that tonight. 

It's also nice to see Bynum against Boston. It's nice to see someone on the Lakers actually man up and dunk the damn ball with some authority under the hoop. 

Couple of great games today.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

best thing about this game is how well the lakers played under pressure.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Marcus13 said:


> Exactly, without the bull**** officiating, Boston had that game by 10+


Forget the one-sided officiating. The fact that Boston could play such a mediocre game on the road and still be in it all the way through speaks volumes. LA treated this like Game 7 and could still barely win. Not impressed at all.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

kobe played a great game. 27, 9 on 5. ray allen was on pluto today.


whats obvious here is how the lakers just totally outplayed the celtics bench, if they meet again, this is one advantage the lakers has.


farmar was out too, so i was shocked how well sasha played as a replacement...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

**** yeah!! Good win!


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> Forget the one-sided officiating. The fact that Boston could play such a mediocre game on the road and still be in it all the way through speaks volumes. LA treated this like Game 7 and could still barely win. *Not impressed at all*.


Same here. Sure, i'm glad the Lakers won, but the team didn't impress me one bit.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Good win for the Lakers. Magic now have the current longest win streak in the NBA at 6, beating the Spurs, Jazz, Hornets and Lakers in that streak.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

SPMJ said:


> Forget the one-sided officiating. The fact that Boston could play such a mediocre game on the road and still be in it all the way through speaks volumes. LA treated this like Game 7 and could still barely win. Not impressed at all.


:lol:


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Kobe playing a great game, Pau coming up big, big win for us. Playoff atmosphere, KG efficient, Ray choked, Rondo flopped and Pierce left his lucky wheel-chair at home.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Great intensity all around, good to know the Lakers can play crappy and still beat good teams. Frankly, surprised they won at all considering how out of sync they were for 3 quarters, sans Kobe.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

The reaction from Boston fans is hilarious, LOL! Kind of what I expected. Sore losers through and through.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

SPMJ said:


> Forget the one-sided officiating. The fact that Boston could play such a mediocre game on the road and still be in it all the way through speaks volumes. LA treated this like Game 7 and could still barely win. Not impressed at all.


I'm sure you would have come to this conclusion regardless of what happened.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

lakers can be pretty good.

lets face it - there's not a tremendous amount separating these 2 teams. they matchup well with each other, and they each possess elements that provide competitive advantages. 

the lakers have the best offensive player on the court - and if he makes the right decisions and other guys play to their abilities, they're competitive with the celts. 

it's a long season. right now there's the celts, cavs, lakers and magic. in that order. but again, there's plenty of games to play, and plenty of streaks to go.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Btw, it's a farking tragedy that Luke Walton continues to start, playing 28 minutes tonight, which was probably the best game of the year for him. Could this guy be any slower or more worthless as a defender, especially when you have a vastly superior hustler/defender/rebounder in Trevor? I guess Jackson wanted Luke in there to get the ball to Gasol/Bynum more often? Didn't really work.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> I still have no idea how it was that close with the lakers playing that well and the C's so far out of rythm and making uncharacteristic bad decisions.


Lakers fans spent 5 games in the finals saying similar statements to the one above, and it led to the rude awakening that was game 6. 

This was the first game the Lakers outhustled and outmuscled the Celtics, and it paid off. I'm just glad to know they're capable, because they have enough talent to beat them, they just have to play as hard or harder.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Forget the one-sided officiating. The fact that Boston could play such a mediocre game on the road and still be in it all the way through speaks volumes. LA treated this like Game 7 and could still barely win. Not impressed at all.


you're acting as if this was game 7 for the lakers but just a regular game for the celtics. the celts knew the importance of this game just the same. 

through it all this season, as everyone discusses how bad the lakers are defensively, they're still 4th in the league statistically, and they've put forth quality effort in big games.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

regardless... it meant more to the lakers, you could see it


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Yeah it did mean more to the Lakers, but i think tonight proved that the Celtics can't push the Lakers around anymore and that we are much better defensivly.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

Avalanche said:


> regardless... it meant more to the lakers, you could see it


they were home and made the plays down the stretch. that's what i saw. you think the celts wouldn't have been whooping it up if it was them pulling away with big plays down the stretch? it's a bit of a copout to make it about meaning more. this was a big game. period.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

1) Good to see a ton of discussion in this thread; refreshing to see on BBF.

2) Loved the Lakers victory. Watched it here at home with a bunch of family and we were going crazy the entire game. I wanted a Lakers win for Christmas, and I got it. I'm quite happy right now.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

VanillaPrice said:


> Yeah it did mean more to the Lakers, but i think tonight proved that the Celtics can't push the Lakers around anymore and that we are much better defensivly.


this



thats the essence and true meaning of this game for the lakers. all that talk about the lakers losing because they were 2 key players short last year manifested tonight.



bynum and ariza were difference makers. something radmanovic and pau gasol as the center cant provide.



boston also missed pj brown's size down there. big baby wont cut it if you have andrew bynum out there with the second unit.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

It was a big game for Boston too unless you honestly believe the Celtics didn't want to flirt with even more history. If they would beaten the Lakers today, the best opponent they have for the next 6 games is Portland, who I think they can beat in Portland. That means before they played Houston, they could potentially have a 26 game winning streak going.

It was a big game for both teams.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

In other news, the Wizards are playing surprisingly well against the Cavaliers right now. I don't expect this to last.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

kflo said:


> they were home and made the plays down the stretch. that's what i saw. you think the celts wouldn't have been whooping it up if it was them pulling away with big plays down the stretch? it's a bit of a copout to make it about meaning more. this was a big game. period.


its not a cop out its actually worse, the celtics werent executing and werent making the hustle plays that normally allow them to pull away from teams.. this was a bigger game for the lakers and the played like it


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Idunkonyou said:


> It was a big game for Boston too unless you honestly believe the Celtics didn't want to flirt with even more history. If they would beaten the Lakers today, the best opponent they have for the next 6 games is Portland, who I think they can beat in Portland. That means before they played Houston, they could potentially have a 26 game winning streak going.


It's an easy spin both ways. For the Lakers you could say they won even though they're playing their worst basketball of the season, losing two of their last three, while the Celtics have won 19 straight and are playing their best basketball. 

"Both teams played hard"


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

Avalanche said:


> its not a cop out its actually worse, the celtics werent executing and werent making the hustle plays that normally allow them to pull away from teams.. this was a bigger game for the lakers and the played like it


i just think it's a bit cliche, particularly without pointing to specifics. the lakers executed better. there weren't many hustle plays for the celts to make down the stretch to pull away because the lakers executed and got better shots. this was simply a big game. lakers were home and acted like it after making big plays. but they executed better. got better shots. knocked them down. played defense. 

end of the day, it was 2 great teams playing and the home team winning.


----------



## 96 draft (Apr 1, 2006)

every time that the wizards are on national tv, god executes a kitten


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Wizards only down 2 at halftime. I estimate that their chances of winning this game has moved from 1% to about 3%.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

what is with the constant barrage of the military adverts.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

This was a good win for the Lakers, no doubt. Gasol played incredible, and so did Kobe. This gives them some confidence if they meet up in the Finals.

However, this game doesn't mean much. Not much has changed. The Celtics are still gonna get the best record in the league, meaning homecourt the whole playoffs, and in the Finals if these teams meet. And the Celtics are still a better team this season- one game hasn't changed that. The fact that the Celtics are a much more focused team when the Lakers are the ones who lost this summer has to tell you something. It was obvious that the Laker intensity lately has been poor, and they only decided to get up for this game- their intensity is variable. The Celtics on the other hand, treat every game for what it is, another game. That's why they'll continue to roll over everybody and get better, as well as secure homecourt. 

I won't say the Lakers got lucky, but they had a lot of things going for them. In a 7 game series, I'm not expecting Odom to hit 3's, the refereeing to be this bad, or Gasol to play like a man. 

Again, good win for the Lakers though.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

boston i the best team,but in a series, i have no doubts that the lakers can take them out with a slightly revamped roster.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

gasol took what was available to him. he didn't work garnett in the post. kobe made plays and gasol finished, either from the perimeter, or with an available path to the hole. the lakers created better opportunities, played better overall defense down the stretch. celts hardly had any good looks down the stretch. even shots they made weren't great execution. 

3 losses separate boston, the cavs, lakers and magic right now. from an efficiency standpoint, lakers are +10, celts +11.8, cavs + 14.5. we can act as if there's a tremendous amount separating these teams, but the celts just got through their streak. they played great, and we'll see where things go from here. long season.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

If the Celtics have home court they win.. every time, the C's hang in there and keep it close til the last minutes when playing in LA, they wont win most.. but they will usually get 1 from 3 or 4
I would never back the Lakers to take one in Boston

Regardless, good game.. both teams will continue their dominance into the new year


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

LOL Mike James has 21 points


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

And on top of that the Wizards chances of winning has jumped to 25%


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

^^^ Their chances jumped to 10% when Barkely and Kenny Smith called them a bunch of scrubs at halftime.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

f22egl said:


> ^^^ Their chances jumped to 10% when Barkely and Kenny Smith called them a bunch of scrubs at halftime.


LOL.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

WOW lead by 6 with 2mins 38 secs to go.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

mike james owning the cavs right now...


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

LamarButler said:


> This was a good win for the Lakers, no doubt.
> I won't say the Lakers got lucky, but they had a lot of things going for them. In a 7 game series, I'm not expecting Odom to hit 3's, the *refereeing to be this bad*, or Gasol to play like a man.
> 
> Again, good win for the Lakers though.



The refereeing was horrible in the playoffs. I wouldnt expect it to be much different this year.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Dang LeBron comes back with an AND1 play.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

jamison is an idiot.


ill advised pass and foul te best finisher on the other end lol.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

james to shoot 3 ft's...


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

WOW bad play there by Butler.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

jamison bringing his team down


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

And its a 1 point game


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

mo for 3~~~!!!


----------



## Smallballs (Nov 19, 2008)

This will be a bad loss if the Cavs lose, and a bad win if they win.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Jamison hit a three and that shouldnt have been an offensive foul. He was still moving his feet.

But yeah Jamison needs to make sure of it from here on in.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

bad play. why give it to jamison...aweful. mike james is hot. lebron will close it on the next possession.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

So far, 3 very entertaining games, Dallas vs. PO better not be a let down game.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

After I just defended Jamison he makes that play................


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Cant believe Jamison didnt box out.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

jamison fouled out rofl. worst sequence of nba player this year w/ less than 2 minutes of play lol.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

The Cavs don't deserve to win this: pretty pathetic effort by both the coach and players tonight


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Maybe I was too kind with that 25% chance of winning.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

they have some dumb players in washington. interim coach should be fired too. id rather see abe pollin on the bench than that guy.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Wizards have thrown it away.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Marcus13 said:


> Awesome game tonight. Glad to see that that the Lakers won't be a challenge for us in Boston


"us?"

How many points you scored tonight?


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Drewbs said:


> It's amazing how good the Lakers are sometimes. It only makes it an even bigger head scratcher when they lose to the likes of the Pacers.


more like Sacramento. The pacers beat the celtics as well this season iirc


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Marcus13 said:


> Exactly, without the bull**** officiating, Boston had that game by 10+


LOL! The irony of this statement is not lost on me, that's for sure.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Great teams manage to win games like the one Cleveland won tonight. They really had no business winning but somehow pulled it off.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I really wonder why Mike James is only good when he's the starting point guard for a terrible team.Byron Scott is an ******* about doing things the way he wants them done,but if James had produced anything he would have gotten plenty of minutes with the hornets.Hell they let Pargo shoot even on nights when he was terrible last year.James didn't do anything except stand around with the hornets,he was worse than terrible because he didn't let anyone else do anything while he was on the floot not doing anything.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Mike James is innefective without the ball in his hands. Unfortunately, he is not good enough to be a team's primary or secondary option.

signed,
Raptors fan.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

The officiating in the last 2 minutes of that Cavs/Wizards game was pretty bad. If a Cavs player was breathed on, the refs were blowing the whistle. On the other side, the Cavs were allowed to pretty much do any and every thing they wanted with no foul call. Pretty sad really when a team that is supposed to be as good as the Cavs needs that much help in the final 2 minutes of game, at home, to beat a now 4-23 Wizards team.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

^ yeah, that offensive foul call on Butler was questionable.... Ben Wallace was clearly moving but oh well... CLE took advantage of it tho but u cant really blame them, but Wash did choke some too.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Is there another player EVER who struggles to get tot triple doubles because of his scoring?????????


----------



## Brandon Real (Mar 14, 2006)

You can tell Boston misses Posey, PJ Brown, and Cassell (Is Cassell injured, or is he just old and IR now?) considering how utterly feeble their bench is now. Personally I think Ainge needs to add something to it if they're going to repeat. 

I also don't buy the game meant more to LA, so Boston didn't play hard. The game meant just as much, if not more to Boston. Going for a 20 game win streak and the greatest start in NBA history is a huge deal, and I seriously doubt they wanted it to be snapped by the franchises biggest rival.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I enjoyed watching all these games on Christmas, very entertaining games. Even though the Suns lost, its all good. I hope they do this every year and put this much games on.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Brandon Real said:


> You can tell Boston misses Posey, PJ Brown, and Cassell (*Is Cassell injured, or is he just old and IR now?*) considering how utterly feeble their bench is now. Personally I think Ainge needs to add something to it if they're going to repeat.
> 
> I also don't buy the game meant more to LA, so Boston didn't play hard. The game meant just as much, if not more to Boston. Going for a 20 game win streak and the greatest start in NBA history is a huge deal, and I seriously doubt they wanted it to be snapped by the franchises biggest rival.


They are "saving him for the playoffs." Whatever that means.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Agreed Kekai. Every game minus the Orlando one was a great game that was highly contested until the end. Great Day of games.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Spurs won! That game was the ****. IT'S A CHRISTMAS MIRACLE


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

essbee said:


> lmao
> 
> my favorite part was jrich for some reason jumping straight up in the air.


essbee laughing at a joke made by Dre is another christmas miracle


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Worst game by the Cavs in the entire year. They surely didn't deserve to win it...but they did. That's what great teams do.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Dan Steinberg of the Washington Post commenting on the officiating of the Cavs/Wizards game. 












> Questions and answers concerning the Wizards' four-point loss in Cleveland last night, which, stupidly, many of us watched, despite knowing deep in our hearts there was no way it wouldn't end in utter tragedy.
> 
> *You're an objective journalist, right?*
> 
> ...


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

f22egl said:


> Dan Steinberg of the Washington Post commenting on the officiating of the Cavs/Wizards game.


there were a lot of questionable calls last night in the last 2 1/2 minutes against washington. that 3 pt shot by lebron,the loose ball foul on jamison (could've gone both ways) and that 3 pt play conversion foul by lebron on jamison, but lets be honest, the wizards drew a terrible play one play after the other. they were up by 7 with 1 minute and so and so seconds, and they rushed plays instead of running the clock a little bit more.


i was disgusted by the wizards play in the last few minutes after playing solid defense and executing well on offense. i guess thats why they are 4-23. they just plain suck.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Yeah the Wizards are just an awful team, and it's only going to get worse when Arenas gets back. Hopefully they'll do Jamison a favor and let him go somewhere he can win. Then again part of the reason they suck is because he's their starting 4.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

LamarButler said:


> This was a good win for the Lakers, no doubt. Gasol played incredible, and so did Kobe. This gives them some confidence if they meet up in the Finals.
> 
> However, this game doesn't mean much. Not much has changed. The Celtics are still gonna get the best record in the league, meaning homecourt the whole playoffs, and in the Finals if these teams meet. And the Celtics are still a better team this season- one game hasn't changed that. The fact that the Celtics are a much more focused team when the Lakers are the ones who lost this summer has to tell you something. It was obvious that the Laker intensity lately has been poor, and they only decided to get up for this game- their intensity is variable. The Celtics on the other hand, treat every game for what it is, another game. That's why they'll continue to roll over everybody and get better, as well as secure homecourt.
> 
> ...


as i said, it's a long season. jumping to conclusions after 1 team finishes a 19 game winning streak about what's going to be at the end of the season when little separates these teams in the standings is a bit silly.


----------

